# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  varioderm subdermal

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Lekarz mi zaproponował usunięcie zmarszczek za pomocą preparatu VARIODERM SUBDERMAL.
Chciałabym zapytać, czy ktoś robił tym preparatem ? 
Gdzie wykonują zabiegi tym preparatem i ile to kosztuje?

Proszę o odpowiedź

----------

